# Running a BIG Electric?



## Captain Ahab (Dec 13, 2014)

Anyone here use a Torqeedo motor or something like that on their tinny? Thinking about going big and would like some first hand info on the ins and outs, dos and don'ts on these type of systems.


I can just image going 10knts or more on an electric only setup - pushing kayaks out of the way with ease! :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 13, 2014)

Found this 

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=28374&start=0


Anyone else try a big electric motor? Saw they make outboards even


----------



## lswoody (Dec 13, 2014)

They sure are pricey!!!


----------



## lefty (Dec 14, 2014)

I run a torqeedo 4.0. Pushes me 7.5 mph top speed. 1448MV


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 15, 2014)

lefty said:


> I run a torqeedo 4.0. Pushes me 7.5 mph top speed. 1448MV





That is awesome! How many batteries do you need and weight?


----------



## jhef (Jan 26, 2015)

i know its a older post. i been looking at the 4.0 online it says its comparable to a 9.9 hp outboard.i used to have a 9.9 and it would run alot faster then 7 .5 or 8 mph. so what is the 4.0 really comparable to hp wise.?id hate to spend 5 k for 3 mph. a 9.9 outboard would get my 14 foot jon up on plane and run out pretty good


----------



## dmorton0427 (Jan 30, 2015)

A guy out here in California name butch brown you can search him on youtube uses and all electric outboard and I have seen him on a local lake doing probably 20mph or so. Maybe worth looking in to what he uses


----------



## Johnny (Jan 31, 2015)

Strap this baby to your little Jon Boat and see how it goes.
100% Electric - *BIG ELECTRIC* !!


----------



## lswoody (Jan 31, 2015)

dmorton0427 said:


> A guy out here in California name butch brown you can search him on youtube uses and all electric outboard and I have seen him on a local lake doing probably 20mph or so. Maybe worth looking in to what he uses



Dang that is some fast electric mtr!!!!


----------



## Y_J (Jan 31, 2015)

Barefoot_Johnny said:


> Strap this baby to your little Jon Boat and see how it goes.
> 100% Electric - *BIG ELECTRIC* !!


LOL My luck my boat would fall off of the motor...


----------



## lefty (Feb 1, 2015)

It all depends on weight and the type of batteries. I rin a fully decked aluminium boat. 8 Regular lead acid batteries. Max speed is 8mph. I've seen guys with fiberglass ghenno style boats no deck just the essentials run a heck of a lot faster. Its all in what you want. Where we fish. Most small lakes are electric only. Some of them up to 1000 acres. If I had regular trolling motors I'd never make it to the other end of the lake. Its a pretty penny to buy but well worth it to me. These motors are designed to be run wide open. They are more efficient in battery consumption and fit the needs of what I'm looking to do. I used to run transom mount minn Kota's and they would usually only last 2 maybe 3 years before needing work or replacing. In my opinion those trolling motors are made more for pond hopping.


----------



## jhef (Feb 1, 2015)

8 batteries dammit boy...a 4.0 torqeedo on a gheenoe lt25 would be awesome.just so much weight involved..you running 4 or 5 batteries for your 4.0


----------



## lefty (Feb 2, 2015)

4 last season. I Haven't figured out how to hook it up 60v yet. That's what the 8th battery is for.


----------



## jhef (Feb 2, 2015)

lefty said:


> 4 last season. I Haven't figured out how to hook it up 60v yet. That's what the 8th battery is for.


wouldnt it just be one more battery hooked in series like a 24 or 36 volt system. seems like it would just be 5 batteries in series ,but biggest ive ever had is a 36 volt ..


----------



## vabownut (Mar 7, 2015)

Steve this is kevin, all you do is hook it up so its 60 v but have to get some of the surface charge off the batteries
. You should be getting a overvoltage code on box ,need to getit under 62 v i believe . 

Ahab anytime you want to see my setup im typically on diasc little creek or beaverdam every weekend ,.im running a 1648f full rigged and decked for tourney at around 7.5-8 mph. Fastest boats around here run around 10 mph . one is a guy with a 14' topper and a 2.0 bare bones boat . other is a custom 18' kevlar ghenoe lookingboat.


----------



## Stumpalump (Mar 7, 2015)

I put the largest trolling motor available on a tin boat a few years back. The instant torque made it too jumpy to use for fishing. It would knock down people standing it was so jumpy.


----------



## Charger25 (Mar 8, 2015)

While looking on CL I saw this on a tin. Its a golf cart motor swapped with the power head on what looks like 9.9
If theres a will theres a way :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 9, 2015)

vabownut said:


> Steve this is kevin, all you do is hook it up so its 60 v but have to get some of the surface charge off the batteries
> . You should be getting a overvoltage code on box ,need to getit under 62 v i believe .
> 
> Ahab anytime you want to see my setup im typically on diasc little creek or beaverdam every weekend ,.im running a 1648f full rigged and decked for tourney at around 7.5-8 mph. Fastest boats around here run around 10 mph . one is a guy with a 14' topper and a 2.0 bare bones boat . other is a custom 18' kevlar ghenoe lookingboat.



No clue where those places might be? I am a little north of Philly


----------



## jhef (Mar 9, 2015)

id love to see pics of these set ups. i went ahead and sold my 101 this season im running a 80 of front and a 82 on transom , running 5 batteries. on a 1548 weldbilt. havent had a chance to get it wet yet..thinking hard on a gheenoe lt25 ,but the stability of my 1548 with a 25 gallon livewell, rod boxes etc all under the deck is hard to beat..


----------

